# ATTENTION new would-be members



## TheOldSalt

Hi, welcome to FishForums.
When you register to join, you won't be able to join immediately. Harrassment from pranksters & spammers made it impossible for FishForums to operate normally, so we had to switch to a method of manual new member acceptance. Once you join, you will not be able to log in and make posts until the administrators manually activate your membership. This should not take very long, although it may seem an eternity if you really have to say something urgently. Sorry about that, but it's better than having your message lost in a sea of garbage. Thank you for your patience, and we know you'll like it here once you are active.


----------



## Albino_101

I think this is a great system. Just the fact that you can't immediately use the site filters out a ton of the trolls.


----------



## iheartfish:)

Yeah, and I've noticed on the member page there are a bunch of people with innapropriate usernames that I have never seen any posts by. Imagine having to put up with their spam.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Yeah, we still get these clowns trying to get in every single day. Some of them don't even try to hide their intent. Just a minute ago, in fact, I kicked out a guy called "iPadApps" with a wonky server listing, but I still had to let in a couple of suspicious looking types who may or may not be actual fish keepers. I guess we'll see soon enough.


----------

